# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Zgukuroje jeten , gjelboje , t'egren shartoje . Pema e but e njeriu i rte jnan : Dill e frut .

## Bahri.

pershndetje z...lexues
nga : Bahri qellimi .

----------

